# Decent Rod.



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm looking for two rods. I'm Really picky and cannot decide. :roll: 
I want one rod to be lighter action for trout fishing. I have trouble finding a light action rod that is a two peice. Any suggestions are welcome my price range is up to 80 bucks.
I also am looking for a rod for bass/walleye and warmer water species. I considered the mag touch even though its one hundred dollars. I want a medium action for this fishing because i noticed when working jigs/plastics etc for bass itss easier with some stiffness.
Thank you much!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i just got the pflueger asaro combo from sportsmans, and i think it was 79.99. its a 6'6" medium action, and it sure feels good. i fish mostly for trout at strawberry, but i am getting into more warm water species. i am a big fan of pflueger, but you better get the experts' opinions if you want the right one!! :wink: 
it sure is a pretty rod and reel though! im a sucker for pretty gear. not sure if thats a good thing or not. good luck! let us know what you decide on


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

oops i forgot to answer your question--
the asaro comes in a light or medium, and they are both a two peice...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

The Cabelas Tourney trail would be a good option. Its an IM7 graphite rod. They make two piecers and they have all actions. 
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1
They have changed the look of it a bit this year and to me it is a better looking rod but the action will be the same. I owned the 6 foot medium and it was still pretty light. My favorite trout rods are 6'6" and a little stiffer medium.
If you can save up a little extra money the Shimano Compre has been my favorite rod I have ever owned. Its 100 bucks but it will be the most sensitive, strongest, lightest rod you can buy for the money. It also has a lifetime over the counter replacement so thats a plus too.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... rm1&Go.x=0

Good luck! To me a warm water rod just needs to be a little heavier and so you really dont have to spend more money on it... I would spend more on the trout rod and buy a less expensive bass setup.


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Don't make me get out the "QUANTUM" I will, it might be dusty, but she is a beauty. She will produce, I think I paid $13 when I was 10. I'll part with it for $7.50.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hound Inc. said:


> Don't make me get out the "QUANTUM" I will, it might be dusty, but she is a beauty. She will produce, I think I paid $13 when I was 10. I'll part with it for $7.50.


You still have a fishing rod!!?? I would have thought you turned it into a bear or cougar poker a long time ago! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Well the Shimano is a hot dog cooker and Lion poker, but the Quantum, well that puppy is still in service. All I need is my Quantum, and my Banjo Minnow and 2 lbs. of velveta and I am set.


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a medium duty mag-touch 2-piece that I picked up in the bargain cave after someone discarded it minus any defects. You may want to visit there often if it isn't much of a drive to see if you can save yourself some money. I really like mine, I just wish it was lighter since I mostly fish for trout. You have a more sensitive feel for what is going on at the end of your line than with a cork handle.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hound Inc. said:


> Well the Shimano is a hot dog cooker and Lion poker, but the Quantum, well that puppy is still in service. All I need is my Quantum, and my Banjo Minnow and 2 lbs. of velveta and I am set.


 8)


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

The MagTouch and the Prodigy are both really nice rods. Around that same price I would also look at the St Croix Premier and Triumph.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm on my 2nd Triumph. Great rods! My first one took a swim, but if someone ever scoops it off the bottom of that lake, it will probably still perform well.

They have one and two piece rods.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

How much nicer are the premier's then the triumph rods?

LOAH, did you have a UL triumph did it seem pretty sturdy?

Thanks


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Both my Triumphs have been "light" action. It's still firm enough for jigging and decent casting, but soft enough to absorb big head shakes. I'd bet the UL is a great rod too.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

cabelas has the mag touch on sale online for 59 bucks instead of 100, I saw that you mentioned that rod.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

For light jigging and rapalas and rivers. I use a Shimano Convergence in a med/Fast. Its the best rod I have owned, one piece, super sensative and stronge.they are about 40 bucks at sportsmans. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... 8859-1They also make the convergence for bait casting in heavy/extra heavy for pike and musky, that one is on sale for 59.99 http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1. I think for bass I am going to get Shimano Coriolis®/Convergence® Spinnerbait Casting Combo this year.http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... .jsp.form1


----------



## scotty0902 (Feb 3, 2009)

I really like Shimano rods. 
Seeing how nice they are and how reasonably they are priced after I bought all my Fenwick products makes me wish I had looked more seriously at them. 
But I don't regret my purchases at all. You only pay for them once.
My two go to bass rods are a Fenwick Hmg and a E21 Carrot Stix.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

A lot of people are giving props to the shimano rods, and they are deserving of all of the attention. The Compre is an awesome medium power for around $90 new. You might find one cheaper on ebay. If you want a medium rod that will change how you fish, you might want to check out the shimano crucial. Those sell for more, but they are really, really impressive. I also have a shimano cumara, a little better than the crucial, but not by much.

As for the light action rods... I will have to say that Fenwick really shines in this department for me. Their warranty isn't that great, and I don't like most of their other rods, but they make some great feeling light power rods. Get your hands on one, you might agree with me. The Fenwick eagle sells for around $50 or so I think.

Another great light rod you might want to check out are the shakespeare agility's. They sell for about $25 and are a pretty good feeling rod for the $. no warranty, but for the price not bad. I have one of these in a one piece rod and it rocks for panfish and small stream


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Going to Cabelas today to get my Lighter action rod. Im going to look at the St. Croix Triumph and the Fenwick Eagle GT, I will let you all know what i choose!
Thanks _(O)_


----------



## scotty0902 (Feb 3, 2009)

If you decide to look at Fenwick Eagles, I think you should look at Hmx's also. More money but you only pay for them once.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I bought a Fenwick Eagle GT 6'6" light action its paied with a Shimano Sahara and i love it.
I also bought the Cabelas Three Forks ll Vest and it is awesome!
Going to hit up the Lower Provo River tommorow morning.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

metal_fish said:


> I bought a Fenwick Eagle GT 6'6" light action its paied with a Shimano Sahara and i love it.
> I also bought the Cabelas Three Forks ll Vest and it is awesome!
> Going to hit up the Lower Provo River tommorow morning.


So, now that you have fished your fenwick, how has it treated you?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

metal_fish said:


> I bought a Fenwick Eagle GT 6'6" light action its paied with a Shimano Sahara and i love it.
> I also bought the Cabelas Three Forks ll Vest and it is awesome!
> Going to hit up the Lower Provo River tommorow morning.


I like that Sahara. I used it for a bit. Post a report of how you do!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

The Sahara is good... don't get it wet. The washers swell or something inside it and it starts sticking... thats annoying as hell. Course, if I oiled mine as often as I should, that probably wouldn't be an issue and I wouldn't have a problem picking up the new version, although I might go for next higher level... forget the name. For rods, even though you already bought yours, I was going to say look at the St. Croix offerings. I have a one piece 6 footer that I use for light duty and its sensitive as can be... love it. I also have a Shimano rod, like many of these guys. Its an older Compre but I use it for bassin, cattin and heavy duty trout fishing.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> next higher level... forget the name.


I think its called the Stella?! :wink: 
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

Jk, its called a Symeter. Rapalahunter likes his.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > next higher level... forget the name.
> ...


You know how extremely angry I'd be to drop that kind of money and have the reel freeze up on me? :lol: The Symetre was the one I was after. Leaky has one of those as well. Thats probably what I'd buy. I also want more St. Croix rods... I love the one I've got.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

The Rod has treated me very well and is sensitive!
The sahara reel has been in rains storms dunked in the river a few times and works like it was brand new!
I love shimano reels.


----------

